# Bad experience with FAMOUS SMOKE SHOP!!!!



## miguel89 (May 8, 2013)

A few weeks ago I I ordered a box of the new Melanio serie v and a sampler box of padrones which came about 2 be 200 bucks. I received my order a week later and was so excited until I opened my box of Melanios and saw that 7 out of 10 cigars were cracked dry and not smokeable . Also my Padrones were dry and lost their oils. To make a long story short it took about three weeks for me to get reimbursed for one box only. I did not send back the Padrones because they can refuse to take them back if nothing looks wrong with them. In the end they charged me a restocking fee and I have dead Padrones sitting in my humi. I am sure u guys have experienced similar cases.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

No way that happened. Famous has always went out of their way for me customer service wise and if the cigars you received were truly as you mentioned there is no way they would not remedy the problem.

but thanks for taking time to make a complaint post.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm siding with Shemp here, no way this happened. Send them an email with this complaint, post it here and then post their reply here, Famous is top notch. Do you want us to forward this to Famous?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

New to the forum & your first contribution is to post an unresolved whine about a respected vendor. Hmmm. Hopefully you have more positive musings to offer the forum in the future. :twitch:


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

That's certainly not the Famous Smoke I know.


----------



## miguel89 (May 8, 2013)

I know im new to the forum but I was just telling what happened with me and famous. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else but I thought that this forum was about sharing your experiences with anything that has to do with cigars.


----------



## miguel89 (May 8, 2013)

I dont want 2 make a big deal about this I just wanted to here your guyses experience with them. Maybe I just had bad luck that week but I am not exaggerating my story. Maybe I will try them again in the future. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Dude dont worry bout the them just u hook ur self from thread and move on I caught way worse then this so I understand


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am surprised! As I order many cigars from Famous and CI, I find that almost every cigar I have ordered is, at least above 70%. Sometimes, it takes a month or more to get them where I like to smoke them. Your experience is very rare. I have never experienced a shipment that was to dry.

I am sure they will make it right for you.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

miguel89 said:


> I know im new to the forum but I was just telling what happened with me and famous. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else but I thought that this forum was about sharing your experiences with anything that has to do with cigars.


It is about that, but when you sign up and throw a shot a respected vendor before even introducing yourself in the newbie area it opens you up to a few shots yourself. So here is mine. Anyone on here more than a week knows that Famous is top notch with customer service. I have dealt with them through email and over the phone. They are just plain GREAT! Their shipping is top notch too, so I'm not saying your lying or anything but if something went wrong WE all know that Famous makes it right. Too many stories on here about how they do make it right to care for one lone newb saying they wont.

But other than that :welcome:
Glad to have you join us! lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> It is about that, but when you sign up and throw a shot a respected vendor before even introducing yourself in the newbie area it opens you up to a few shots yourself. So here is mine. Anyone on here more than a week knows that Famous is top notch with customer service. I have dealt with them through email and over the phone. They are just plain GREAT! Their shipping is top notch too, so I'm not saying your lying or anything but if something went wrong WE all know that Famous makes it right. Too many stories on here about how they do make it right to care for one lone newb saying they wont.
> 
> But other than that :welcome:
> Glad to have you join us! lol


Ya got it in a nutsack....um.....nutshell. :thumb:










NB: Was the only kitteh pic I could find even remotely relevant at short notice.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Moving this. Miguel, introduce yourself in the New Puffer fish Forum. Also, let folks know if your problem got a proper resolution.
Famous is pretty well known for customer service so most are surprised to hear this.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to PUFF, Miguel! I'm sure you'll find plenty of useful and interesting information in the forum and a group of shiny happy people willing to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been a Famous customer for years and have never had a single issue.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have never had an issue either. If I were u I'd keep at them and speak to someone higher up till it gets resolved. I wouldn't settle if ur right
Most cigar sites go out of the way for customers bc they know it always comes back around.


----------



## ccie6011 (May 8, 2012)

I have never had anything but good experiences with Famous Smoke Shop either. I use them all the time.


----------



## ShaggDogg (May 6, 2013)

Tried and true for me, over the years. :first:


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Their return policy states that cigars can be returned FOR ANY REASON within 30 days. They claim to give full refunds even if you smoke some of the cigars from the box/bundle. I've received nothing but great service from Famous. I've never returned anything (because everything I've ordered has been delivered in excellent condition), but this story seems highly unlikely...


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

miguel89 said:


> I did not send back the Padrones because they can refuse to take them back if nothing looks wrong with them.


Seems like you need to read the return policy. They do not refuse returns within 30 days, and returns may be made for any reason.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Something smells fishy here..............

Nothing you are saying adds up.

I would like proof that they won't return or exchange your product.

Email them your problems and post it up here for us to see.

This does not sound like Famous at all.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This seems like one hell of a return policy to me. You can even smoke some of the cigars before sending stuff back. 
I call nonsense on your post bro. 
Help: Ordering | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

:ask:

This is an ODD way to introduce yourself to a group of people....


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry about your experience but for me its been nothing but positive. They don't always have the best prices but when I win a bid on cigar auctioneer or order directly from their site I've got nothing but top notch service. My smokes are usually a bit wet and take a month to reach my desired RH to be smokable. Welcome to the forum and take care!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> :ask:
> 
> This is an ODD way to introduce yourself to a group of people....


This was originally posted in a different area but was moved. That is why it seems like an odd introduction.

Either way I don't think we will be hearing from this guy again I think we scared him off haha!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I have had some really great experiences with Famous, just like the rest of the responses. I even screwed up once and was a day late on a sale on some Perdomo's. I emailed them the day I realized I missed it (due to travel). One of the reps there gave me a ref number via email and I called up with it and they honored the sale price that I missed. Class acts! Most of my experiences with them have been great. Returns, freshness, shipping speed, coupons, discounts, etc. More than I can say for another big name internet cigar shop. 

Now on the bad side...I am not a big fan of their auction site. I actually called them this morning to complain about their blanket shipping price. In most cases I understand their $8.99 flat shipping rate as you can get some really good deals, but when I spend $172 in a single auction (never mind what I drop a month on their regular site), I would like to see that $8.99 disappear. Considering I have never paid shipping from them on their main site, I find that $8.99 a little hard to swallow after dropping another $172. 

Now I get the business case behind that number. Most situations guys/gals are getting steals on 5 packs and boxes and that number helps make up some of that cost. BUT, in a situation where I am overpaying for Tatauje's that I can't find anywhere else (Little Monsters), they are definitely making a profit. Again my point to them was, when I called this AM, I know you like to keep the auction site as a separate entity, but the accounts are linked. You see how much I spend a year with you, you should eat that $8.99 in these cases, just like I eat certain things for my good and loyal clients. I hate blanket or broad stroke approaches to business or policy. At least give me an option to use a free shipping coupon or charge me the $4.95 that you would if I just ordered at 5 pack on your regular site. 

Sorry, for the rant. The wound is still fresh. Won auction last night while sleeping...woke up to $8.99 shipping. Called and complained...they sad "too bad, so sad"...


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Yea, I caught that much Jeff. 

Either way it was his first post and it went straight into a bashing of a pretty reputable retailer.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

OratorORourke said:


> Now on the bad side... I actually called them this morning to complain about their blanket shipping price... Now I get the business case behind that number... I hate blanket or broad stroke approaches to business or policy... Sorry, for the rant. The wound is still fresh. Won auction last night while sleeping...woke up to $8.99 shipping. Called and complained...they sad "too bad, so sad"...


I'm confused.

You understand their business case... but still complain? You knew before you bid what the shipping would be, bid anyway... but you're still bothered by it? You want to deal with one of the largest cigar retailers in the world because they have the item you can't find anywhere else... but you don't want to have to deal with blanket policies? You bid knowing about the shipping... but consider what happened to have caused you a "wound"?

None of that makes any sense.

At least the OP has a leg to stand on. He didn't get what he expected. You got _exactly _what you were expecting, and are still complaining.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha! This thread made me check the Monster, grabbed a 5er of Undercrown gran toros for $25. Love Famous!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> You understand their business case... but still complain? You knew before you bid what the shipping would be, bid anyway... but you're still bothered by it? You want to deal with one of the largest cigar retailers in the world because they have the item you can't find anywhere else... but you don't want to have to deal with blanket policies? You bid knowing about the shipping... but consider what happened to have caused you a "wound"?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your perspective. I am not sure what I would have done with myself if I got away with complaining for the sake of complaining. I am sure you personally have never done that.

Now in all seriousness... Actually, I did not read the fine print on the shipping. Hence the rude awakening on my first auction win. That is completely MY fault, but it doesn't mean I have to agree with the policy. I work in a $400 billion dollar industry, you have every right to guess which (this is a cigar forum, not a my specific industry forum), and still see clients in my space make individual case by case business decisions everyday in dealing with vendors, myself included. Looking at specific policies and rules and adjusting when needed. There are always policies, but we don't have to blindly follow them as sheep. No matter how big you get, there is something to be said for allowing account managers and reps to go beyond a job description and examine policy and an even more novel idea of adjusting it.

Now, just because I understand a business 101 approach to a policy, does NOT mean I have to agree with it. It also does not mean I don't have the right to voice that complaint just because you do not agree with it. Just like I wouldn't tell you to leave me alone, I don't want to hear you criticizing my frivolous complaining. In the grand scheme of things, forums give you a place to gripe about crap. They give you a targeted audience, in this case cigars and cigar vendors.

Additionally, let's not play semantics with the word "wound", OK? That is trivial and I am sure you can read whatever context your want into it, but I am sure you can read sarcasm just as easily but that wouldn't prove your point now would it?

Anyway, thanks for calling out my complaining for just that, after I piled on a heap of praise. I am sure if someone said you were incredibly handsome but had funny looking pinky toes, you would be just fine with that and walk away complimented. I am sure Famous will be just fine if I continue to drop several hundreds of dollars a month with them but complain about the shipping costs on their auction site.

We will all live. Nice meeting you.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

never had a problem with famous, i'm sorry that you did


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I actually recieved my very first shipment from these guys about 18 hours ago. I unwrap about 80 sticks and found not one to be damaged. All were at the right RH ad the only issue I saw was that my postman left the box in the sun on an 80* day so the sticks actualy raised the temp in my coolerdor for a couple hours when I first stuck them in there. I was very impressed with the price and quality....but then I am only one customer (whose experience seems to match that of every other customer who has posted a response :biggrin


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Three points:

First:


OratorORourke said:


> I work in a $400 billion dollar industry... and still see clients in my space make individual case by case business decisions everyday in dealing with vendors, myself included. Looking at specific policies and rules and adjusting when needed. There are always policies, but we don't have to blindly follow them as sheep. No matter how big you get, there is something to be said for allowing account managers and reps to go beyond a job description and examine policy and an even more novel idea of adjusting it.


No idea what industry you work in, but retail is a different animal. Target doesn't make many exceptions to their policies. Famous doesn't either. There's a reason for this that goes beyond their reps being "sheep."

Second:


OratorORourke said:


> Additionally, let's not play semantics with the word "wound", OK? That is trivial and I am sure you can read whatever context your want into it, but I am sure you can read sarcasm just as easily but that wouldn't prove your point now would it?


I wasn't playing semantics. I put the word in quotes because you used it. I didn't add any additional connotation to the word.

But, playing semantics, you used an idiom, not sarcasm.



OratorORourke said:


> Thanks for your perspective. I am not sure what I would have done with myself if I got away with complaining for the sake of complaining. I am sure you personally have never done that.


_That_ was your use of sarcasm.

Finally:



OratorORourke said:


> Now in all seriousness... Actually, I did not read the fine print on the shipping. Hence the rude awakening on my first auction win. That is completely MY fault, but it doesn't mean I have to agree with the policy.


I didn't say you had to agree with the policy, but to try to paint Famous as having done something "BAD" (again, your word, not mine) doesn't make any sense here.



OratorORourke said:


> Now, just because I understand a business 101 approach to a policy, does NOT mean I have to agree with it. It also does not mean I don't have the right to voice that complaint just because you do not agree with it. Just like I wouldn't tell you to leave me alone, I don't want to hear you criticizing my frivolous complaining. In the grand scheme of things, forums give you a place to gripe about crap. They give you a targeted audience, in this case cigars and cigar vendors.


I never said you had to agree with their policy, nor did I say you didn't have the right to complain about it. You can do whatever you want. But if you bring a frivolous complaint about a well respected retailer to a cigar forum, expect that frivolous complaint to be challenged. If you want an audience, go somewhere else. Start a blog. This isn't a soap box, this is a discussion forum.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think people need to simmer down a bit, or I swear I'll turn this car around and we'll go straight home.

Bottom line: People complain about businesses. It happens. Everyone vents at some point, about something. So that's that.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ah shit, ninja is throwing out idioms and semantics!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

loulax07 said:


> Ah shit, ninja is throwing out idioms and semantics!


And making sense. Depressing isn't it? :r


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Chris, let me apologize. I just read over what I posted and I certainly should not have been quite so antagonistic. I still don't agree with you, but that was no reason for me to post in the way that I did. 

I sincerely offer you my apology.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Ya got it in a nutsack....um.....nutshell. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome picture....I'm a mad cat fancier thanks!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree with you big time


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Chris, let me apologize. I just read over what I posted and I certainly should not have been quite so antagonistic. I still don't agree with you, but that was no reason for me to post in the way that I did.
> 
> I sincerely offer you my apology.


I don't see anything you need to apologize for.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

> Bottom line: People complain about businesses. It happens. Everyone vents at some point, about something. So that's that.


Couldn't of said it any better.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I don't see anything you need to apologize for.


I completely agree, stand by your initial reaction.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So, back to the original post, what was the complaint? The refund was too slow? The Padrons don't mean squat, of course, as that refund was rejected by the assumption committee...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Assumption Committee....I like it!

And Derek...you've just shown us all again that not only are you smarter than us (mainly me) you're also a damn classy feller!

Oh, I like Famous too...except for the fact that they use UPS for shipping which doesn't work for my PO box...


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had nothing but good experiences with them. In fact, many times they throw in an extra smoke or two with my orders. They get my two thumbs up!


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

FSS has great customer service. That said, I did have a pretty bad experience with them last Thanksgiving.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I have had the same problem with them. CI has all my business now. I spend alot of $$$$$$'s on cigars between $400&$500 amonth.It's a sickness just not with famous shame on them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had nothing but great experiences with Famous. I like them so much I send them a Christmas card every year.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Somedays you go to a pizza parlor get great food sameday you go get bad food. It does happen......


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

True but this situation sounds like he ordered a pizza and corned beef and cabbage showed up at the table.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> True but this situation sounds like he ordered a pizza and corned beef and cabbage showed up at the table.


I think it's more like he ordered a pizza and got it, but it was cold and all the cheese and toppings had slid to only cover one half. He got the pizza he ordered, and technically it is a pizza, but the quality was just sub par.

To the OP, being new I'm sure you weren't aware that Famous has many happy customers, and maybe you thought you'd just share your bad experience. Based on my purchases from them, I feel they're a pretty good outfit and they have awesome coupons at times to get free stuff with your order. Never overlook the Sale > Coupons section. Give them another chance and see how it goes. If they fail again, move on - there are plenty of smaller companies who would love your business, and who pride themselves on excellent service.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Given their return policy, I believe a little persistence would have yielded a better outcome..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jb2jb said:


> I have had the same problem with them. CI has all my business now. I spend alot of $$$$$$'s on cigars between $400&$500 amonth.It's a sickness just not with famous shame on them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would you care to post your experience with proof? Otherwise I will take your post with a BIG grain of salt.

Unfounded statements are easy to make on the internet but luckily those statements hold little value here unless backed up by fact.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Would you care to post your experience with proof? Otherwise I will take your post with a BIG grain of salt.
> 
> Unfounded statements are easy to make on the internet but luckily those statements hold little value here unless backed up by fact.


^^^ Agreed. I personally love Famous Smoke, I have never had any issues with them or the condition of the cigars. Like most have said, if anything I have to let them dry out a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> This seems like one hell of a return policy to me. You can even smoke some of the cigars before sending stuff back.
> I call nonsense on your post bro.
> Help: Ordering | Famous Smoke Shop


One of the best vendors around IMHO!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Famous Smoke is one of maybe three online retailers I have NEVER had a problem with. Always great product, great customer service and great prices. I think this was either a one off experience or this guy is full of bull.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Would you care to post your experience with proof? Otherwise I will take your post with a BIG grain of salt.
> 
> Unfounded statements are easy to make on the internet but luckily those statements hold little value here unless backed up by fact.


I guess I'm not understanding the hostility towards anyone who posts about negative experiences. Why does everything have to be backed up by proof/evidence - is it so hard to believe people can have bad experiences with online retailers?

If you don't believe them, fine - but what's with the accusatory/defiant tone in peoples' posts (Tashaz, I'm just using your post as showing the "asking for evidence" group, you weren't necessarily being hostile, but anyone can look through this thread to see some of the blatant hostility displayed)?


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm new so it does not matter what I think or say. Does it not seem weird that a thread can go this long and one sided in favor of a cigar vendor? All this has only served to make sure anyone with a gripe will not post it it here for fear of reprisal from the faithful. Think about it before you slam me. It could be any vendor.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Mistakes can be made. Unfortunately, as most of the FOG Puffers know, one bad review, even if this happens on a scale of less than one-tenth of one percent of all transactions, brings a lot of attention to the front. Mostly, people who have had great experiences do not post up as such. The bad experience seems to make folks want to speak out, and I understand this. Kind of like,,,No news is good news.

So, I think that by seeing all the defenders speak up, even if they seem to be on the defense, this is a good sign that the vendor is probably one that would be worth visiting.

Lastly, I agree that any problems with a vendor should try to be fixed in private and only as a last resort be brought to the attention of others.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great post Fuzzy!

Thread Intention- Complaint

Thread Outcome- Complaint smashed with overwhelming support for vendor


Sounds to me as if when some of you fart, out come songs of praises for Famous. :lol:


It's impossible for someone to get it right 100% of the time, no matter how good you are. I think everything that needed to be said here has been said. 

Closing this one up fellas :mod:


----------

